
Ask HN: Best backpack for everyday use? - kostarelo
I&#x27;ve been looking for the perfect backpack for a few weeks now and really I am going nowhere. So many options, so fewer reviews, and no answer.<p>I am currently carrying a cheap backpack every day for the past years and now I want to buy one of a better quality.<p>What I (think I) need is:<p>- A small backpack. To fit a 13&#x27;&#x27; laptop. I would be happy if it could fit a bigger one too but I want the backpack to be slim, light and relatively small. 15&#x27;&#x27; backpacks tend to be big. I want a small backpack.<p>- Usually, I carry a 13&#x27;&#x27; MBP laptop, a shirt and a few gadgets like a powerbank, cables, etc. And ofc IDs, business cards, and smaller stuff.<p>- Good quality, to handle the sweat on the back and not be easily scratched, get dirt etc. I will use it every day going to and coming back from the office and after work, I may still do a walk before going back home. I do have another bigger backpack for traveling but this one I want for everyday use.<p>- Nice to have an easily accessible pocket without getting the backpack off my shoulders to put a key, a wallet, a phone etc.<p>Regarding budget, I would say between 80$-120$.<p>Have you used a backpack that fits that description? Some other recommendation&#x2F;advice?
======
j_s
Ask HN: Good hacker backpack?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14721746](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14721746)

36 points, 68 days ago, 42 comments

source:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=timbuk2&sort=byDate&type=comme...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=timbuk2&sort=byDate&type=comment)

------
Fricken
I spend too much money on knapsacks because I fetishize them. For purely
utilitarian purposes a basic school knapsack is just fine.

There's a website called carryology that has comprehensive reviews of all the
fancy designer and boutique backpacks out there:

[http://www.carryology.com/category/bags/backpacks-
bags/](http://www.carryology.com/category/bags/backpacks-bags/)

Which one is best? Whichever one you feel best serves as a projection of your
identity as a commuter. Casual commuter backpacks are actually really simple
and it's hard to fuck up.

I'm currently using a chrome industries Barrage cargo backpack:

[http://www.chromeindustries.com/product/barrage-cargo-
backpa...](http://www.chromeindustries.com/product/barrage-cargo-
backpack/BG-163.html?dwvar_BG-163_color=BRIK&cgid=view_all_bags)

Why? Cuz it looks cool. Otherwise it's just some shoulder straps and a bunch
compartments to hold your crap like any other backpack.

------
mxuribe
I had a SwissGear backpack that lasted me about 9 years (or thereabouts). I
recently needed to replace it; looking for an everyday pack myself. I didn't
want to get the same type of backpack because that type of SwissGear backpack
normally goes for about $70 (I originally got it in a 50% off sale, so was
worth it at $35!)...But this time I got the following military type of
backpack (got it about 2 months ago):
[https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B071VV1Y1W/ref=oh_aui_deta...](https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B071VV1Y1W/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1)

I am quite abusive with my packs, and tend to hold onto them well beyond what
most others might consider the expected lifecycle. And, because i don't often
replace my packs, I am very choosey in what i end up going with. But, so far,
this orca backpack that i bought recently is holding up fairly well. Because
it has the MOLLE webbing/strips, I can expand it by buying add-on components
(like small packs/kits, like water bottle holder, etc.), and strapping them on
the pack itself. This is the first military type of pack that I've gotten
because I find the more devices i need to carry, and the more durable that i
need a pack to be, the more expensive the options are for non-military
(civilian) style of backpacks (like my old SwissGear) pack. I don't know,
maybe you can find an inexpensive non-military backpack for every day
use...but nowadays, it seems like (some) military packs are being designed
with civilian use-cases (like carrying numerous electronic devices) in mind.
You might want to consider looking at such packs. Good luck!!

------
nadc
If you're like me and you find outdoor/active brands offerings look too
tactical, and prefer a more casual design, I'd check out Everlane:
[https://www.everlane.com](https://www.everlane.com)

Here's one of their smaller bags: [https://www.everlane.com/products/mens-
street-nylon-zip-back...](https://www.everlane.com/products/mens-street-nylon-
zip-backpack-small-black?collection=mens-backpacks-bags)

And you can also learn about where that particular bag is made:
[https://www.everlane.com/factories/nylon-
bags](https://www.everlane.com/factories/nylon-bags)

In my experience, with their transparent pricing, the quality is unparalleled
for the money and it's great to support ethically sourced goods.

~~~
w4tson
That looks functional, minimal. Good recommendation

------
johnmurch
Highly recommend -
[https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01M1BBWHR/ref=s9_acsd_hps...](https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01M1BBWHR/ref=s9_acsd_hps_bw_c_x_1_w)

The backpack features 3 compartments (Laptop - can hold 2 laptops and unzip so
it's on the inside - hard to steal while carrying), 2 inner zipper sections,
great for cables/wires/etc. Also has place for pen and powerbrick. Love these
backpacks from TIGGERNU

------
nsebban
I think Eastpack exists in the US, and I highly recommend one of those.
They're pretty solid, light and waterproof. Style depends on your taste, but
they have plenty of models.

Oh, and they're quite cheap, too.

[https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_sc_3_8?url=search-
alia...](https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_sc_3_8?url=search-
alias%3Daps&field-
keywords=eastpak+backpack&sprefix=eastpack%2Caps%2C345&crid=3FQV2NIP6ZLYY)

~~~
icebraining
I can attest - Eastpark survived my middle and high school, and was passed on
in pretty good shape, despite not being particularly well treated :)

------
dmschulman
there are entire web communities dedicated to this question. look at
carryology.com, edc.com, thewirecutter.com, /r/onebag.

some good brands i like are: timbuk2, mission workshop, topo, chrome, minaal,
and tom bihn.

if i had to recommend one bag to start with it would be the tom bihn synapse

~~~
_asummers
I'll second Chrome. They're a fantastic bag. I had a Herschel that got tears
in high traffic areas, and Chrome has had no such issue for me.

~~~
WillPostForFood
I have a Chrome bag which is great for durability, is waterproof, and fits
well. But has poor protection for the laptop. It has minimal padding, and no
top protection if the pack falls upside down. I now my laptop in a sleeve
after denting it when the pack fell off a chair.

------
lathiat
I would highly recommend Crumpler. A little expensive BUT they will last
forever and have a lifetime warranty to back taht up. Might be easier to claim
if you lived in Australia though. I took a 10 year old bag in to have the very
robust (but sadly defeated) zipper repaired.

Currently I have their Dry Red No 5 in blue [https://www.crumpler.com/au/dry-
red-no-5/](https://www.crumpler.com/au/dry-red-no-5/)

------
hoodwink
Peak Design: [https://www.peakdesign.com/everyday-
backpack](https://www.peakdesign.com/everyday-backpack)

------
jrrrr
Check out Deuter.

I've been using a "Giga Bike" daily for about three years and it's held up
perfectly.

It might be a little large for you (28L), but they have a few smaller models,
and compression straps help somewhat.

I particularly dig the "airstripes" design, which 1) suspends the pack away
from your back to minimize the sweaty shirt effect, and 2) provides the right
amount of friction so the weight isn't all on your shoulders.

------
spike021
I've had the Timbuk2 Spire (2 maybe?) for about a year and a half. It's fairly
slim, can hold 13-15" laptops, can also hold some gear like chargers,
powerbanks, a set of clothing, and smaller stuff like you mention. Also does
well in rain (at least not torrential rain, but decent rain).

I think it's usually marketed as for bicyclists, but I've found it works
really well just for walking/commuting.

------
test-accout-0
I have wisport sparrow 20 II:

[https://www.amazon.com/Wisport-Sparrow-20-Rucksack-
Black/dp/...](https://www.amazon.com/Wisport-Sparrow-20-Rucksack-
Black/dp/B01GCG08J8/)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FEPurcHzmU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FEPurcHzmU)

For me it's perfect for carrying a laptop every day to work or for field
trips.

------
RUG3Y
I have this bag. It meets all your requirements and is relatively inexpensive.
Jansport is BIL too. [https://www.amazon.com/JanSport-Outside-Specialty-Night-
Back...](https://www.amazon.com/JanSport-Outside-Specialty-Night-
Backpack/dp/B0170ZYOKE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1505410927&sr=8-2&keywords=jansport+night+owl)

~~~
mapster
BIL? And any drawbacks to this model?

~~~
RUG3Y
Sorry, BIL == "Buy It for Life". Jansport will repair or replace any damaged
backpack, forever, even after they no longer manufacture that style. If they
don't make the style anymore and it needs to be replaced, they'll replace it
with an equivalent.

I love this backpack and there aren't any drawbacks that I've noticed. I carry
it everyday and have done so for a little over a year now.

------
memco
Incase used to make a laptop sling bag which was very slim and durable: it was
my favorite bag ever and I'm sad I don't have it anymore. They do not
currently sell a laptop sling bag AFAICT. (If anyone knows of a bag like this
one: [https://www.macsparky.com/blog/2007/7/1/review-incase-
sling-...](https://www.macsparky.com/blog/2007/7/1/review-incase-sling-
pack.html) please let me know).

Recently I've been using a Timuk2 Command backpack, which is pretty minimal,
but can expand quite a lot and is also very durable. I've had mine for almost
2 years and have done a lot of traveling with it and it is in excellent shape.
The only downside is the laptop pocket is not easy to access without moving
the straps and the actual laptop compartment is side loading which requires
unzipping the whole thing. Good news is my lapop fits in the tablet slot so
that's where I keep mine day to day.

~~~
kostarelo
Reminds me of this one: [https://www.amazon.co.uk/Laptop-Backpack-
Spigen%C2%AE-Klasde...](https://www.amazon.co.uk/Laptop-Backpack-Spigen%C2%AE-
Klasden-
Laptops/dp/B00RUQO2F6/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1505406126&sr=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=Spigen+Coated+2+backpack).

------
pedrick
I'm a big fan of the Osprey Daylite. Simple, lightweight, small and low
profile, and durable. I've had mine for years.

[https://www.ospreypacks.com/us/en/product/daylite-
DAYLITE.ht...](https://www.ospreypacks.com/us/en/product/daylite-DAYLITE.html)

------
davb
I bought a North Face Jester (2nd Edt) six months ago and love it. Fits a 13in
laptop comfortably with a padded sleeve, padding on the straps and back (great
breathability), lots of pockets and space.

The only criterium I think it fails to meet is a pocket accessible without
taking the backpack off your shoulders.

Mine was £55 on sale at Christmas but it's possibly the best bag I've ever
had.

Edit: here's the link
[https://www.thenorthface.co.uk/shop/jester-2](https://www.thenorthface.co.uk/shop/jester-2)

I'd also add that it's fairly lightweight, so on days I'm not traveling with a
laptop I'm happy enough to throw it on my shoulder with just my normal daily
essentials (kindle or tablet, phone charger, USB battery, notebook, wallet,
pens, keys, etc).

------
spaceten
The Briggs & Riley BRX Excursion, at $145, is slightly more than your stated
budget, but I've had an older version for three years; it has been and still
is excellent. On a daily basis I do not carry as many cables as you but when
travelling with full gear I find it comfortable and convenient. The thin outer
pocket with the vertical zipper at the top is accessible with one shoulder
strap on and fits my phone and wallet. Let us know what you decide and how it
goes!

[https://www.briggs-riley.com/shop/function/backpacks/brx-
exc...](https://www.briggs-riley.com/shop/function/backpacks/brx-excursion-
backpack-bp240)

------
sova
Right now my trustiest steed in Backpacks/Bookbags/Backsacks/Packbags is the
Canvas Daypack by Booq.

[https://www.booqbags.com/collections/macbook-laptop-
backpack...](https://www.booqbags.com/collections/macbook-laptop-
backpacks/products/daypack-clay-canvas-15-inch-laptop-backpack)

As a seasoned traveler, I am very happy with shape, capacity, sleekness, deep
side/saddle pockets, and the sexy chequered inside. If you are only carrying
small things, you will probably want a pack one tier smaller, but if you have
books and computer often, this is a great pack.

------
Kpourdeilami
I got this one[0] which comfortably fits my 15" MBP, chargers, display
adaptors, umbrella, notebooks, cards, headphones, etc. and is very durable.
Sometimes I walk with it for 10-15 kilometers and it is very comfortable to
carry around.

I got it for ~$100 at a Costco sale. The retail price on the website I linked
is so much higher but I recommend checking Costco to see if they still have
it.

0: [https://www.luggagepros.com/kenneth-cole-reaction-back-
stage...](https://www.luggagepros.com/kenneth-cole-reaction-back-stage-access-
laptop-backpack.shtml?selectedItem=75500)

------
Prefinem
I have been through a few in the last couple of years and my favorite to date
(and one of the two I still own and use) is Thule Subterra Backpack 30L [0].
Side zipper for laptop to get in and out easily with a large main compartment.
Feels great and so far has been pretty durable. Doesn't have an easy access
pocket, but the slide zip for the laptop makes it a win for me

[0]
[https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N0ZLG5F](https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N0ZLG5F)

------
speakerchase
Check out the Minaal Daily and the Aer Fit Pack here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SUSBNqDRlg&t=920s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SUSBNqDRlg&t=920s)

Also, the aer flight pack is pretty great:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2LAzO909gg&t=3s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2LAzO909gg&t=3s)

I have all those. Minaal is the best quality. Aer's quality is pretty decent
though (for quite a bit less cost).

------
qrv3w
I bike 4 miles everyday to and from work, often with a laptop and always with
a lunch. I've replaced my backpack with a timbuk2 bag 6 years ago and haven't
looked back. I bike in pouring rain and snow and it still looks great. The
cross strap evens out the load on my shoulder, works better than backpacks
that gave me shoulder pain. Lots of great pockets for easy access. I doubt
I'll need to replace mine but if I lost it I'd replace in a heartbeat.

------
planteen
My wife has a Fjallraven Kanken backpack she uses for daily use to work that
she likes a lot. They have a specifically sized 13" backpack:

[https://www.fjallraven.us/products/kanken-13-laptop-
backpack](https://www.fjallraven.us/products/kanken-13-laptop-backpack)

MSRP is $110, which is within your budget, and it looks like Amazon has it for
$89.

~~~
w4tson
Second this. I have one for casual use. Super functional and light.

------
gt565k
Thule Crossover

[https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004XANKVO/ref=oh_aui_sear...](https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004XANKVO/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1)

Also has 25 year warranty I believe.

The build quality is superb, and it works as a 2 day trip backpack. You can
pack enough clothes for a weekend trip.

Plus water resistant :)

------
TYPE_FASTER
I use a Dakine backpack I got from REI during some sale. It's not my first
Dakine bag. I don't think I've ever worn one out, and they're not very
expensive.

I have a Lowe Pro that I keep meaning to get fixed (zipper broke). It has a
pocket on the bottom for a SLR camera. You can easily fit two laptops, the
camera, and all your cables in it.

------
csomar
I can't recommend Thule enough. 5 Years later and my backpack still have a
"new one" colors and feel. The only issue so far is the clip of the zipper
which pretty much all of them broke but they are easily and cheaply
replaceable.

It has absolutely nothing defected in its texture. But I should note that I'm
particularly careful person.

------
rkwasny
[https://www.slimfoldwallet.com/products/slimpack-
backpack](https://www.slimfoldwallet.com/products/slimpack-backpack)

Best backpack ever.

\- lightweight, you can carry 15" laptop and it's going to weight the same as
13" in a normal backpack

\- waterproof ( London weather ...)

\- looks classy even if you are wearing a suit :)

~~~
youngtaff
Nice idea but not enough zip pockets inside to keep things separate (for me)

------
jseliger
Out of budget, but Tom Bihn is nice and also extremely durable:
[https://www.tombihn.com/collections/backpacks/products/synap...](https://www.tombihn.com/collections/backpacks/products/synapse-19?variant=45626413127)

------
0x4f3759df
I keep thinking about an 'under the jack pack'
[https://www.betabrand.com/womens/more/unisex-ultra-thin-
lapt...](https://www.betabrand.com/womens/more/unisex-ultra-thin-laptop-
backpack-gray)

Keep your phone/wallet in your pocket?

~~~
kostarelo
Hmm, nah thats too extreme I think. I still may have to carry something
bigger.

It's not just phone/wallet. It may be some changes, a business card someone
just hand it to me, my headphones.

------
u6k
"Hiraku PC bag"

\- 【レビュー】ひらくPCバッグを勧める6つの理由と新旧モデル比較 | 部長ナビのページ
[https://nabi1080.com/bag/27434](https://nabi1080.com/bag/27434)

------
jkmcf
I have a Peak Design and a few Riut[1] bags. Love them all, but currently
using the PD daily. A bit heavy but customizable.

1\. [https://www.riut.co.uk](https://www.riut.co.uk)

------
mattberan
Been loving the Solgaard Designed Lifepack - not quite durable enough for my
lifestyle, but it's got the powerbank and cables built-in-ish and my favorite
feature: a rain fly in case it rains.

------
lowry
Everki Altas can fit two laptops, a TKL keyboard, a trackball and two
chargers. There will be enough space left for an over-the-ear headset.

~~~
lowry
And it looks compact and stylish.

------
danellis
> really I am going nowhere

Then why do you need a backpack? :-D

------
grok2
Search for Bobby Anti-Theft Backpack...

